# Ich mag den schlechten Dreck nicht /Ich mag keinen schlechten Dreck



## WHAT2017

Hallo alle,

Ist ,,Ich mag den schlechten Dreck nicht (von einer Grossstadt)" oder ,,Ich mag keinen schlechten Dreck von einer Grossstadt"?

Ist das egal mit ,,mir gefällt"?

,,Mir gefällt den schelchten Dreck nicht" oder ,,Mir gefällt keinen schlechten Dreck"?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tonerl

WHAT2017 said:


> Ist ,,Ich mag den _*schlechten*_ Dreck nicht (von einer Grossstadt)" oder ,,Ich mag keinen _*schlechten*_ Dreck von einer Grossstadt"?



_*Ich mag den Dreck und Lärm einer Großstadt nicht
Mir gefällt der Dreck und Lärm einer Großstadt nicht
No me gusta la suciedad y el ruido de una gran ciudad*_


----------



## anahiseri

no sabemos si es eso lo que quiere expresar WHAT2017
Lo de "schlechter Dreck" (porquería mala) probablemente es un malentendido.


----------



## Alemanita

WHAT2017 said:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> Ist ,,Ich mag den schlechten Dreck nicht (von einer Grossstadt)" oder ,,Ich mag keinen schlechten Dreck von einer Grossstadt"?
> 
> Ist das egal mit ,,mir gefällt"?
> 
> ,,Mir gefällt den schelchten Dreck nicht" oder ,,Mir gefällt keinen schlechten Dreck"?
> 
> Vielen Dank



A parte del 'schlechten Dreck' que francamente no se entiende, te contesto lo que creo que es el núcleo de tu pregunta:

"ich mag den X nicht", "ich mag keinen X" es más o menos igual a "mir gefällt der X nicht".
"Mir gefällt kein*" tiene un significado diferente: quiere decir que no me gusta ninguno de los X propuestos.

Ah, por cierto: "ist das egal?" NO significa "¿es igual?" sino "¿da igual/da lo mismo?"


----------



## WHAT2017

¡Hola a todos!

Muchas gracias. Lo de "schlechten" es error mío. En las soluciones del libro viene "schreckliche" o "furchtbare". Lo que quería saber era si se podía decir: "Mir gefällt der schreckliche Dreck nicht" o si se tenía que decir "Mir gefällt keiner schrecklicher Dreck"-

Y para decir si son iguales "Sind sie gleich?" veo que dice el diccionario no?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Alemanita

WHAT2017 said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Muchas gracias. Lo de "schlechten" es error mío. En las soluciones del libro viene "schreckliche" o "furchtbare". Lo que quería saber era si se podía decir: "Mir gefällt der schreckliche Dreck nicht" o si se tenía que decir "Mir gefällt keiner schrecklicher Dreck"-
> 
> Y para decir si son iguales "Sind sie gleich?" veo que dice el diccionario no?
> 
> Vielen Dank




Buen día. Como decía mi abuelo: Hablando se entiende la gente.


WHAT2017 said:


> "Mir gefällt der schreckliche Dreck nicht"


está bien.



WHAT2017 said:


> "Mir gefällt keiner schrecklicher Dreck"-


así como está no funciona.
'Mir gefällt _kein _schrecklicher Dreck' gramaticalmente estaría bien, pero con eso dirías que no te gusta ninguna suciedad espantosa, lo cual provocaría (quizás, en gente como yo) la pregunta: Ah no, ¿y qué tipo de suciedad te gusta?
Un saludo.


----------



## WHAT2017

Era una frase de un libro de ejercicios


----------



## anahiseri

se puede saber la editorial ?


----------



## WHAT2017

Hueber


----------



## anahiseri

no me parece mala editorial


----------



## WHAT2017

A mi me gusta


----------

